# Nina Dobrev - Justin Stephens Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 4 (July 2012) - x19 Update 2



## MetalFan (19 Aug. 2013)

:WOW:




:WOW:



 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Sachse (19 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Justin Stephens Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 4 (July 2012) - x7*



MetalFan schrieb:


> :WOW:
> 
> 
> 
> :WOW:​



unterschreib ich ohne Wenn und Aber





:thx: Metal


----------



## Rolli (19 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Justin Stephens Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 4 (July 2012) - x7*

:thx: dir für die reizende Nina


----------



## Apus72 (19 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Justin Stephens Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 4 (July 2012) - x7*

Schönes Shooting, Danke !


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Justin Stephens Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 4 (July 2012) - x7*

Danke für Ninja


----------



## Schweizer (20 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Justin Stephens Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 4 (July 2012) - x7*

*thx Metal! *


----------



## Tight66955 (20 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Justin Stephens Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 4 (July 2012) - x7*

danke für die tollen Bilder von Nina!! :thumbup:


----------



## CukeSpookem (20 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Justin Stephens Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 4 (July 2012) - x7*

WOW !........


----------



## Schweizer (20 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Justin Stephens Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 4 (July 2012) - x7*

*3x Upgrade*



 

 

​


----------



## MetalFan (20 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Justin Stephens Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 4 (July 2012) - x10 Update*

Klasse Schweizer! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Justin Stephens Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 4 (July 2012) - x10 Update*

:thx: dir fürs klasse Update


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Justin Stephens Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 4 (July 2012) - x10 Update*

recht schönen Dank


----------



## bjoernsch (23 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Justin Stephens Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 4 (July 2012) - x10 Update*

Echt schöne Bilder von Nina Danke!!


----------



## Manutjee (30 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Justin Stephens Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 4 (July 2012) - x10 Update*

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AnotherName (8 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Justin Stephens Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 4 (July 2012) - x10 Update*

thanks for Nina


----------



## Apus72 (23 Mai 2014)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Justin Stephens Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 4 (July 2012) - x10 Update*

UHQ Update 9x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## RoadDog (23 Mai 2014)

vielen dank für die tollen Bilder von Nina und die Updates :thx: :thumbup:


----------



## AnotherName (28 Mai 2014)

thanks for updates


----------

